# Existing building reno : Is new elevator required



## Hyrax4978 (Dec 15, 2016)

Renovating an existing B use building. 2 stories. 4,000 SF footprint. New use is also B. 
It is a complete interior renovation about 95% modification. 
they are looking for accessible parking, entrance etc on 1 level. 
The other level will have uses not provided on the accessible entry level. 

IEBC 410.9.2 Multilevel buildings and facilities states:
An accessible route from an accessible entrance to public spaces on the level of the accessible entrance shall be provided. 

This does not state that you need an accessible route to the other level. 

Is an elevator required solely based on the fact its over 3,000 SF?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 15, 2016)

What code are you under?

Scope of renovations?


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Dec 15, 2016)

2012 IBC. 
Full renovation of both floors. complete new layout, new toilet rooms etc. everything will be brought up to code except for the elevator. 
This is for adult education, students above the 12th grade, private not state.


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Dec 15, 2016)

Or will this fall under the 20% cost rule?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 15, 2016)

Hyrax4978 said:


> Or will this fall under the 20% cost rule?


Thats why I asked about scope
Does the "adult education School" Receive any public funding for students?
Must times the facilities Receiving any public funding is required to be fully accessible.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 15, 2016)

Not a CBC state Mark but could attract Vets who receive Federal funds.
Single stop elevator not that expensive, can be ordered as a flatbed delivered unit from Arizona and erected in 2 days.


----------



## cda (Dec 15, 2016)

Big enough for a stretcher, not a code stretcher


----------



## steveray (Dec 15, 2016)

20% required for sure, look at level 3 alterations in the IEBC also. Can't think of an outright exemption for anything larger than 3000 ft...Look at our CT 1103.2.16 or CGS 29-274

(Add) 1103.2.16 Statutory requirements. The following additional exceptions to requirements
for accessibility are in accordance with section 29-274 of the Connecticut General Statutes:
1. Accessibility shall not be required in renovations, additions or alterations to stories in
existing buildings above the street floor being converted to Group B provided each
story above the street floor contains less than 3,000 square feet of total gross area
per floor and the street floor is renovated or altered to provide accessibility to persons
with disabilities. This provision shall not apply to stories above the street floor that
include the offices of health care providers, municipal or state agencies or passenger
transportation facilities or offices located in airport terminals.
2. Buildings and structures of any occupancy not otherwise exempted from the
requirements of this chapter shall be exempt if each story above and below the street
floor contains less than 3,000 square feet of total gross area and the street floor is
designed, renovated or altered to provide accessibility to persons with disabilities. This
provision shall not apply to stories above or below the street floor that include the
offices of health care providers, municipal or state agencies or passenger
transportation facilities or offices located in airport terminals or mercantile facilities
having five or more tenant spaces.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 15, 2016)

Intially he indicates 4,000 sq. ft/flr.


----------

